# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Kupnja autosjedalice-nedoumica

## slavonika

Poštovane,kroz mj dana putujemo na more, dijete se vozi u jajetu PP,koje je do 13 kg u obrnutom smjeru. Rok uporabe jajeta je izašao prije 2mj.
Prije putovanja bismo htjeli kupiti novu sjedalicu,tada će dijete imati 16 mj. Ima 11 kg i samo što nije prohodao. 
Jasno mi je da sva tri uvijeta moraju biti ispunjena za prelazak u vecu grupu ali on samo što nije prohodao,sam stoji i piči uz namještaj uz pridržavanje; vidim da se boji pustiti.

Moje pitanje je što da radim? Kupiti kombiniranu as ili?? 
Puno hvala.

----------


## lukab

Budući da je suprotni smjer vožnje za djecu do dvije, pa čak i 4 godine, puno sigurniji i da bi za njega bilo bolje da se i dalje vozi u tom smjeru, ja ću vam preporučiti da kupite kombiniranu sjedalicu koja ide do 13kg u suprotnom smjeru (a možete i do 18kg  u suprotnom smjeru) i onda se okreće u smjer vožnje. Tako ćete ga moći još duže voziti na najsigurniji mogući način a imati i opciju okretanja kada zadovolji sve uvjete.

----------


## Jadranka

Mi smo sad uzeli ovu: 
Romer Autosjedalica Dualfix - Black Thunder 
Ide od 0 do 18 kg i okrece se iz jednog smjera u drugi. 
Uzeli smo je tu: 
https://www.abrakadabra.com/hr-HR/Ka...lfix/p/H00570G
Al je iz nekog razloga (akcija, dodatni popusti, ovo ono) bila 40% jefrinija.

----------


## Sadie

Mi opet kupujemo AS. Mala ima 14 kg, tj. 2 god. Kupili bismo Cybex (Aura, Pallais... tog tipa) s prečkom 9-36 kg. Nećemo čekati da naraste za 15-36 jer sadašnja ide uskoro seki. 
Gledam malo upute na YT pa me zanima par stvari. Kad se ta prečka baš mora ukloniti? Kažu da se skida kad se prelazi u kategoriju od 15 kg (a do tad nas samo 1 kg dijeli), što je meni prerano jer je ona još mala iako ne svojim dimenzijama. Sviđa mi se prečka jer mala skida pojas s AS.
Nemamo isofix. Sadašnju AS učvrstimo pojasem pa onda dijete pojasevima od AS. A kod ove vrste AS remenom od auta vežem i dijete i AS i tak svaki put kad ju koristimo? I kad nije u AS opet ju moram pričvrstiti da mi ne pleše po autu.

----------


## lukab

Stitnik se skida najkasnije kada dijete prede 18kg. 
Dijete se vezuje skupa sa sjedalicom i stitnikom pojasom od auta. Kada je sjedalica prazna onda se vezuje prazna da ne leti po autu.
A dijete vam skida pojaseve od AS zato sto su oni u neispravnoj visini i/ili nedovoljno zategnuti i/ili ne zategnete dovoljno oko kukova.

----------


## Sadie

Izvrsno,  danas odmah idem po nju da ju sto prije dobije i na dobroj je akciji.

Ne znam kak to vezem dijete. Sve sam pokušala, i stegnut ju da ne moze mrdnut. Al vristi, rezi i iskoprca jedno rame pa onda i drugo. Jedino ju jos nisam zaklamala za as.

----------

